# 1.8t timing belt life



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 2005 New Beetle Convertible with a 1.8t motor.
In the 4 years I have owned it I have only put 24,000 miles on it.
I don't think I should use mileage as a determining factor for Timing belt life, 
because of the low yearly mileage.
When would I be advised to change this belt?


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (ach60)*

do you own a bently's manual for NB? that should have a maintance schedule.
do you plan to keep your NB another 4 years?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (vwbuggy)*

I wouldn't go by the suggested recommended change intervals, however I think 24,000 miles is way early, even though it's four years.
My car is 7 years old. I've got 39,000 miles on it, and plan on changing mine within the next several months. Even that is way ahead of the "recommended change interval", but I've heard of catastrophic failures occuring around this time, and would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (HollywoodsBug)*

Recommended change interval, per Bentley, is 105,000 miles.
My wife's '03 has 60K miles on it, having only been driven 4,500 miles last year. I'm probably going to be changing it around 75K, possibly sooner.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (Kevin Rowley)*

Just below this thread is one from Dubworks for their maintenance kits. I may be changing ours at the next service...


_Quote »_*Note Timing Belt kit is Recommended at 60K Due to the Famous Timing Belt Failure


----------



## kevinivek (Oct 18, 2007)

hey guys. would you reccommend changing the timing belt at an actual VW dealership? do you think it matters if you go to a place that specializes in VWs? or would just any place do? i'm in need of changing mine!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a large selection of timing belt kits available with free shipping to the lower 48 in the US, they can be found here on the website for the New Beetle:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply
As far as the change interval goes, between 60k - 70k miles is an ideal time to change them. That being said, if the car is 10 years old with 30k miles, I would consider changing it out sooner than later based on the age of the components.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (ach60)*

I have a 2000 Jetta 1.8t, 5-speed. I just hit 100,000 miles and did my Timing Belt change last night. (I had the ECS Tuning kit, nice quality parts)
As a background. I drive pretty hard and live in a hot climate. I put alot of city miles on my car at the beginning, but the last 3 years I've been using public transportation for my commute.
All I can say is when I took off my timing belt, it was in great shape. I could probably have put another 30k miles on it. No signs of separation, no fraying, no dry rot. It didn't even seem stretched in comparison to the new Continental belt. I thought I was changing my belt REALLY late for the years and miles I have. Every single mechanic for the last 2 years has been telling me "man, I'm afraid to even drive your car, that belt is going to pop at any moment"...I guess I could be lucky, or maybe the parts were better in 1999/ 2000 years, who knows?
My recommendation: Unless you've inspected the belt on the car and notice problems with it, I would definintely wait until you get around 90k. 
Also, I recommend changing it yourself. Yes, it is time consuming, but just make sure you have researched the procedure and have the right tools and parts before you start.


----------



## frankie_hdz (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life (ach60)*

i replaced the timing belt, tensioner, water pump at 105k miles. total price at the dealership about 700 bucks. I'm happy, its at 122k now and no problems. its a good idea to get the bentley publisher manual if you're a do it yourselfer. It helps me decide if its something i can do at home or if it requires special tools.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t timing belt life WAY too short!*

I had a belt go at 60k in a Passat 1.8T... I felt that the car was very light after it was fixed... $2500 lighter...
I did my beetle at 70k when the water pump went and the wrench showed me the belt tensioner that was pretty much toast... that belt was not long before failing so I was happy. I think they FUBAR'd that recommended service interval. If I keep this car I'll change it again at 130k. Cheap insurance if you ask me...
-Michael


----------

